# Moving to Surat Thani



## Jessieann66 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello, I have been offer a job here and I want to know a little abou tthis oplace from people who live there or have lived there. Can you get a furnished, nice apartment with a kitchen for 3000 THB? What about food from the stores, is it easy to find things? Please help with any information you have. Thanks


----------

